# Beneficial fungi



## hawaiian5 (Jul 27, 2016)

First time making it. Figured I'd share a pic. Only took 3 days for all of this. Half worm castings, half ancient forest, and a bunch of organic oat meal. A little bit of water and a small heating pad with a cloning tray and dome. 

View attachment KIMG0571.jpg


View attachment KIMG0570.jpg


----------



## zem (Jul 27, 2016)

interesting, what it this fungi beneficial for?


----------



## hawaiian5 (Jul 28, 2016)

For flowering. Gonna use it when I make my fungi dominated tea.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 28, 2016)

So fungi helps the plant grow. I would think it would be bad for buds and the entire plant. Just introducing it to that area. If you wouldn't mind explaining it so I can learn?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2016)

Used in organics (feed the soil). Helps with uptake of nutes, helps control pH, this is a very simplified explanation. People write books about the benefits and how this is accomplished.

I also use fungi in my grows and teas.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks like my worm bin.  I can grow some mychorrazie (SP)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

So if i stick my feet in the bucket, ,i can get beneficial fungi. :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> So if i stick my feet in the bucket, ,i can get beneficial fungi. :rofl:



Your feet already have plenty of fungus.:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes but i was gonna use it for my peppers. My peppers might get athletes leaves.  Lol


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you. That is cool. The closest I ever got was an organic soil feed. Not from compost or anything. Just add these pebbles before you plant. The plant was healthy. Yet by reading the stuff in the organic farmers. It didn't make sense what i did. so never tried it again.


----------

